# The little Admirable Lady



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 2, 2017)

And so it begins once more! Due date is end of August, and both mother and baby are in very good health. We are both very excited


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## lsg (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulation!  Isn't it amazing what you can see in a sonogram?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulation!!! Must be really exciting!
Umm... Do you mind sharing where is the little Admirable Lady's head? Is it on the left hand side of the picture?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 2, 2017)

lsg said:


> Congratulation!  Isn't it amazing what you can see in a sonogram?



It really is - and it was very clear to see that she is a wee girl, which is good.  Sometimes it can be a little bit the case of "is there nothing there or is it just hard to see.........." but the Dr was very certain.



cherrycoke216 said:


> Congratulation!!! Must be really exciting!
> Umm... Do you mind sharing where is the little Admirable Lady's head? Is it on the left hand side of the picture?



Hee hee, no worries - they can be hard to work out without the point of reference.  Her head is on the right and she is facing upwards.  So near the "trough" toward the middle you can see the wee button nose (pointing almost straight up) and below that on the left is her lip sticking out a bit.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations, how exciting!!!!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 2, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It really is - and it was very clear to see that she is a wee girl, which is good.  Sometimes it can be a little bit the case of "is there nothing there or is it just hard to see.........." but the Dr was very certain.
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee, no worries - they can be hard to work out without the point of reference.  Her head is on the right and she is facing upwards.  So near the "trough" toward the middle you can see the wee button nose (pointing almost straight up) and below that on the left is her lip sticking out a bit.




Uh!!!! I can see her now! And oh my I can see her little brain, is it? Very cute button nose indeed. 

Sorry I keep thinking about dinosaurs when I thought her head is on left hand side. Just like these ink blot Rorschach pictures on TV, maybe because I bought a cute dinosaur notebook yesterday... Sorry I didn't mean she look like dinosaur. It's just that my eye sight played a trick on me or something.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 2, 2017)

No apologies are needed - it's much easier to see them live when things come in to view and then pop out, you get a better feel for it.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations! Happy for you


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh my goodness- congratulations!!!!! That's wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you both!


IrishLass


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats! Is the little EG excited?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 2, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Congrats! Is the little EG excited?



He knows that there is a baby in there, but I am not sure that he realises it will mean that mama and papa will have someone else to handle as well as him!  Going from an only child to sharing our time might be a bit hard on him at the start, but he is a well natured wee thing so it won't be too bad.


----------



## Susie (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh, congratulations!!!!  That is awesome!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations, TEG.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh, congratulations! What joyous news for you and yours.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 2, 2017)

HUGE congrats to you, TEG! My 1st grandbaby (a girl) is already 2 months old. Boy does the time fly! It seems like you posted the news about your little gent's arrival just months ago. 

You'll find a very interesting difference between boys and girls. My hubby was scared to hold her thinking she was a fragile baby girl as opposed to a he-man boy which was funny since all my kids were in the 8 lb range. But the thing that cracked us up the most were her noises. The boys bellowed when they needed tending but she squeeked and cooed. She also learned very quickly how to wrap daddy (and big brothers) around her little finger. So when you're wrapped good and tight, enjoy, because she'll always be daddy's little girl.:angel:


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations to you and your family!  I dearly hope for continued health for mom and baby. This news just made my day!  Last time you posted a pic of the Little G, I wondered/hoped there might be a sibling for the little guy. Wonderful parents are hard to come by!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations!  Now you'll really be a parent as the first one doesn't count (you always know who did it if you only have one).


----------



## BeesKnees (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations to you and the Admirable Lady!!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh yea! How super exciting! Congratulations TEG!!! She looks just perfect, what a lucky little lady she will be!


----------



## Stacyspy (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulation


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 3, 2017)

Congrats! I must say I'm a little jealous. I have 3 sons and 2 grandsons. Would love a little girl. Much happiness!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ohhhh, how wonderful! Something happy to look forward to. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## ibct1969 (Mar 5, 2017)

Blessings to you, your precious little baby, and your family!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 12, 2017)

So I've been offline for the last few days. Ivy-Maxine Ester Rose was born on Thursday evening, so its been a tad stressful since then. Will get back in to the swing of things, I'm sure. I hope!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulations! She is a beautiful little lady. Much happiness (and a little sleep) to you and your family.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 12, 2017)

Good health and happiness for all. Congratulations to your family.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulations! She sure will be one elegant lady, she already knows how to rock her itty bitty pinky! *\* (•◡•)* /*


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 12, 2017)

She's practicing for drinking tea!


----------



## Millie (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulations! Excitement, awe and happiness for you


----------



## ibct1969 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you for sharing her picture.  Her skin is such a beautiful color- she looks like white peach!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulations, and the blessings of health and joy for your new wee bairn and your growing family! She's a beautiful, wee lass! 


IrishLass


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulations TEG. She's beautiful. Blessings and happiness to her and your family always.


----------



## lsg (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 12, 2017)

Welcome to the world little darling Ivy.  Congratulations Craig and family!


----------



## Cellador (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## Dahila (Aug 12, 2017)

Congratulation she is a beautiful girl.  The best wishes for all of you


----------



## Susie (Aug 12, 2017)

OH, she is just beautiful!  Congratulations, and many, many best wishes for all of you!
(It would not hurt my feelings a bit if you also included a current pic of big brother, you know.)


----------



## mx5inpenn (Aug 12, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## biarine (Aug 12, 2017)

Congrats and she's so adorable


----------



## KristaY (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh! She's gorgeously perfect! What a blessing:angel: How does your little TEG feel about being a big brother?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the well-wishes





KristaY said:


> Oh! She's gorgeously perfect! What a blessing:angel: How does your little TEG feel about being a big brother?


He's very pleased with the new digger that she brought him. But he does need more attention that is for sure


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 13, 2017)

A new addition to your family! I'm glad to see she is healthy and doing well. Best wishes!


----------



## GeezLouise (Aug 13, 2017)

Congratulations and good health to all!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 15, 2017)

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful


----------



## Soapprentice (Aug 16, 2017)

Congratulations... she is so beautiful.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks all. She came home on Monday and we went straight to her parents for a 70th birthday party. So no stress-free, but the family could meet her. 

Now really home and getting the routine going again


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 16, 2017)

She's beautiful!  Congratulations to you and your family on the new addition!


----------



## annalee2003 (Aug 16, 2017)

She's absolutely precious! Congrats! You have an amazing little family.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2017)

Awe TEG she's just perfect! Congratulations! How is big brother handling it?


----------

